# question about timing chain tensioner???



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright on start up, i havent really drove the truck since last winter, if its cold it will have almost a raddle sound like the timing chains loose it will do it for a second or 2, but wont make anymore noise i know all of you guys have said its the timing chain guide but it was replaced n the truck had only been run for off roading which wasnt much time, and then i drove it maybe 2,000 miles, so it makes me believe that a tensioners bad or i just need to change the oil maybe??? i dont think the guide would be bad with maybe 2500 miles on it???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's usually not the tensioners that go bad but a restriction in the oil channel to it. The tensioner is oil fed and it's the oil pressure that causes the tensioner foot to put tension against the "slinger" guide to take up the chain slack. If there is debris in the oil channel, then it will take longer for the oil pressure to build up at the tenioner and take the slack out of the chain, hence the chain rattle. For this reason I recommend that the tensioner and oil filter are removed and the channel is cleared using carb cleaner and compressed air whenever a timing chain and/or guide is being replaced. Also, make sure you are using the proper viscosity oil. During cold weather seasons, it's best to use 5W30.


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

well when i start it it sounds fine for maybe 2 seconds then it will rattle for like one second and it will be ok...what do u think should i just change the oil n see what happens or what?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the oil flush machines, but his may be one example where one MAY help, if only because it backflushes the oil system with a detergent and a heated solution. Or, you might try adding some Seafoam to the crankcase and running the engine awhile and then change the oil. I can't guarantee any of these methods will work, though.


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

i was told to just change the oil maybe even, i just really dont really want to pull it all apart n realize everythings fine...i started it last night n it didnt do it right away it ran for like 2-3 seconds then did it for 1 second n stopped...this is really annoying!!!!!!


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

I changed my oil n every rattle basically went away i think im gunna change it again in like 500 miles with a different kind of oil but it is very faint now


----------



## Hgalvan (Jun 8, 2018)

*upper timing chain tentioner..*

need help...I changed the top timing chain tentioner...now truck wont start...i never removed the chains from any sprocket at all...infact i held them together with a tie wrap before i pulled the tentioner....one thing i did was turn the engine without the spark plug cables on so,i could find the rattle, because i could not physically see anything broken..i got little spark and gas is flowing ok... 98 nissan frontier.KA24DE Dual overhead camshaft four cylinder......Thanks....


----------

